# Surprising find and cheap too !



## Jaybird (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I was tagging along today with my wife at our local Dollar Store outlet (I usually don't bother to go in but...) and as I stumbled passed the typical battery display I actually found something useful there. They had these custom plastic cases that hold 12 X AA batteries. It's divided down the middle on the inside for 6 on the left and six on the right. On the outside of the case it's labelled 'new' on one side and 'used' on the other. It even has little tabs to keep the batteries from rolling around. 

I bought a couple and even took some pictures for you to look at. I think these are perfect little travel cases for AA's and I can't really argue about the price for $1 <grin>... have a look below.







Pics not linking right.... scroll further down to see. 

Thanks.


----------



## Niconical (Apr 26, 2009)

That sounds interesting, but for me the pics are showing up as a little red *X *


----------



## old4570 (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## TakeTheActive (Apr 26, 2009)

.


Jaybird said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was tagging along today with my wife at our local Dollar Store outlet (I usually don't bother to go in but...) and as I stumbled passed the typical battery display I actually found something useful there. They had these custom plastic cases that hold 12 X AA batteries. It's divided down the middle on the inside for 6 on the left and six on the right. On the outside of the case it's labelled 'new' on one side and 'used' on the other. It even has little tabs to keep the batteries from rolling around.
> 
> ...



*TinyURL Versions: *

IMG:



URL: http://tinyurl.com/cd5nqs
IMG:



URL: http://tinyurl.com/c4xuxt
IMG:



URL: http://tinyurl.com/cxum65
IMG:



URL: http://tinyurl.com/dap76e
---
IMG:



URL: http://tinyurl.com/c3dr3h
...
This is an interesting puzzle. I'm using Firefox 1.5.0.12 under Win98SE. When I first viewed this thread, I couldn't see the 6 IMGs posted by *Jaybird* or the 1 IMG re-posted by *old4570*. I QUOTEd *Jaybird's* entire post, hit PREVIEW and still saw nothing. Then, one-by-one, I copied each URL out to my Address Box and created a new TAB where I could then see the image. Upon repeating PREVIEW, the 1 IMG in the QUOTE now appeared. IMG #5 (#6 is the same LINK) refuses to appear though.

For others with the same problem wishing to experiment, I created TinyURL LINKs to the images. If you cannot initially see them when viewing the thread, try right-clicking on the LINK to the right of the *URL: * label. Then REFRESH the screen and see if the picture appears to the right of the *IMG: * label. :thinking:

Nice find OP! Worth a buck if I can remember to look for them next time I'm near a Dollar Store. Thanks for the clear, detailed pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 26, 2009)

Norton 360 is saying that the site is unsafe, 

It contains 3 trojan viruses.

Why don't you use imageshack instead?

AlexGT


----------



## Marduke (Apr 26, 2009)

Which dollar store? Dollar General? Dollar Tree? Something else?


----------



## AlexGT (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are the pictures posted by jaybird, hopefully these will show up

They do look nice!


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 26, 2009)

TakeTheActive said:


> This is an interesting puzzle.


The puzzle is easily solved. The images have been placed on a server that does not allow "deep linking". What this means is that if you try to directly view the image from a location outside of that web site, the image will be refused. Many web sites do that, either (harmlessly) to prevent theft of bandwidth, or (maliciously) to force people to go to their home page where viruses may lurk.

For the same reason many people will and should avoid following tinyurl links because you cannot know where the link will take you.

I second the recommendation to use Image Shack.


----------



## Marduke (Apr 26, 2009)

Picasa does allow direct links. I do it all the time with no trouble.


----------



## Mr Happy (Apr 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Picasa does allow direct links. I do it all the time with no trouble.


Maybe so, but I confirmed from my own computer that the links posted above by Jaybird are forbidden. Perhaps Jaybird has used incorrect URLs to link to the images?


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah sorry for the confusion on the pics here. I was trying to use picasa but it has given me nothing but a headache in linking pics so I gave up on it. 

I can link pics right from Google sites with no problem and probably should have done that in the first place.

I'll check out imageshack and photobucket for future postings.

Incidently, the AA case also has a little brother that does AAA's as well. Holds 12 just the same.


----------



## oronocova (Apr 26, 2009)

Which dollar store did you find these in? Looks pretty well made for a buck.


----------



## Jaybird (Apr 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Which dollar store? Dollar General? Dollar Tree? Something else?



They came from the store 'Dollarama' here in Canada. Not sure if its just a Canadian chain or north american.


----------



## Bones (Apr 26, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> ...
> 
> For the same reason many people will and should avoid following tinyurl links because you cannot know where the link will take you.
> 
> ...



In response to this concern, TinyURL introduced a feature that will take you directly to their site for a preview of the destination URL. You can decide from there whether to continue.

They are distinguishable by the term 'preview' in the URL. Here's an example which leads back to the first post in this thread:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/d8dxkl

Considering that eBay, for example, is now generating URLs that even exceed the character limit of a Windows shortcut, it's good to have a work-around.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 26, 2009)

Jaybird said:


> They came from the store 'Dollarama' here in Canada. Not sure if its just a Canadian chain or north american.


There's a Dollarama just up the road from me...I'll have to go and take a look for those.


----------



## Black Rose (Apr 27, 2009)

I picked up 2 AA and 2 AAA storage containers today.


----------



## Radiophile (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! Those are nice for $1. Too bad Dollarama is a Canadian chain and the boxes are branded for Dollarama. No cheap battery cases here in the States! 

I was looking around and apparently they're made by a company named RPI (RESOURCEFUL PRODUCTS INC) and the model numbers are as follows:

RPI-7041 - AA upc 833823000410
RPI-7042 - AAA upc 833823000427
RPI-7047 - C upc 833823000472
RPI-7051 - D upc 833823000519

The prices I've seen were more than $1 online for everything except the AAA holders. I've also seen a multi-battery holder that appears to be made by RPI, but I don't know the model number. It's the size of the D cell holder, but has four zones that hold different kinds of cells.

Edit - It's RPI-7122

Batteries Plus apparently carries the RPI brand online, but I don't know if they carry them in their stores.

Edit - I stopped by my local Batteries Plus and they only had the RPI-7122. I asked about the others and was told the AA holder was discontinued! They can order the others.


----------



## Black Rose (May 4, 2009)

Those are what's called easy peel stickers....they come right off.


----------



## AKDoug (May 4, 2009)

I bought some of these from Batteries Plus, although the label was different and I think I paid around $4 each. On mine the center dividers are removable so you can block off the dead batteries in multiples of two.


----------



## ByrdWyngs (May 5, 2009)

I picked up a couple of these at Batteries+ yesterday, AA and AAA. They were $2.49 each, not as nice as $1.00 each, but still reasonable. The dividers are adjustable in mine as well.


----------



## Mgz (May 12, 2009)

my local dollarama only has the AAA one

AA is MIA :'(


----------



## Black Rose (May 12, 2009)

The one where I got my AA & AAA ones are now sold out.


----------

